# Naamdhari "Sikhs" Doing Yagna Like Hindu Brahman/Pandits?



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 12, 2010)

Those of you who still think Naamdharis are Sikhs then watch this: Naamdhari "Sikhs" Doing Yagna Like Hindu Brahman/Pandits???


YouTube- Hawan


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 12, 2010)

Namdharis are also mentioned as RSS agents in the following video :

YouTube- RSS destroying Sikhism

This shows how ordinary Sikhs and other communities get decieved at their appearence and think they are Sikh holy men.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> Those of you who still think Naamdharis are Sikhs then watch this: Naamdhari "Sikhs" Doing Yagna Like Hindu Brahman/Pandits???
> 
> 
> YouTube- Hawan


 
Respected Veer jeo,
How they can be called Sikhs when they dont follow the basic fundamentals or dictates given by the Guru Sahibs and 10th Gurus final verdict on Guruship that from now onwards Guru Granth Sahib is the true Guru or "Guru Manyo Granth". Just by keeping beards and turbans wont make someone a Sikh but just a "Bhekdari".


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

Well my view is Namdhari's could be absorbed into the Sikh fold if they dropped a couple of things like their belief in continuation of Guruship after the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and acceptance of the SRM.

But nevertheless, their behaviour is a problem. They have been touted as freedom fighters, but what kind of freedom fighter murders innocent Muslim butchers, just doing their jobs. Maybe they should tear out the shabads of Bhaghat Sadana (himself a butcher), from the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji?


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

Hardip Singh said:


> Respected Veer jeo,
> How they can be called Sikhs when they dont follow the basic fundamentals or dictates given by the Guru Sahibs and 10th Gurus final verdict on Guruship that from now onwards Guru Granth Sahib is the true Guru or "Guru Manyo Granth". Just by keeping beards and turbans wont make someone a Sikh but just a "Bhekdari".


 
Respected Veer jeo,

Please go to "vhpsampark" id which is the youtube id of Vishwa Hindu Parishad where you will find Naamdharis mentioned as Sikhs.This is a cunning tactic of VHP,RSS and hindutva forces and this is what we are against and every Sikh should be against.

Please go to the following URL to watch that video :
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/29206-rsgpc-prez-restore-anand-marriage-act.html


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 13, 2010)

Page 546, Line 4
ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿਕ ਜਗ ਫਲਾ ਸੁਣਿ ਗਾਵਨਹਾਰੇ ਰਾਮ ॥
कई कोटिक जग फला सुणि गावनहारे राम ॥
Ka▫ī kotik jag falā suṇ gāvanhāre rām.
*The fruits of many millions of charitable feasts* come to those who listen to and sing the Lord's Praise.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------

